
IBM to join OpenJDK - icey
http://blogs.sun.com/mr/entry/ibm_to_join_openjdk
======
gaius
What's the _enterprise-level feature differentiation_ he's referring to?
Surely the point of Java having a reference implementation is that any JAR
will run on any JVM?

~~~
aaronblohowiak
monitoring, perhaps interesting memory reclamation issues, GC tweaking, yadda
yadda. there are lots of features that have absolutely nothing to do with
formal language semantics.

~~~
mreinhold
Exactly: Diagnosability and serviceability features (especially when deeply
integrated with the underlying OS), code generation algorithms optimized for
specific hardware, GC algorithms tuned to specific memory hierarchies, etc.

------
davidw
This is interesting. It seems as if Apache Harmony is the jilted party in that
IBM will stop putting their efforts there, and concentrate on OpenJDK.

~~~
recoiledsnake
Maybe they didn't want to potentially get hit by a Oracle lawsuit like Google
did.

~~~
borisk
Hitting IBM with a patent lawsuit is like hitting Mike Tyson with a boxing
glove.

~~~
mbreese
or trying to steal his tiger...

